# Recipes using chorizo



## lyndalou (Mar 10, 2007)

I have lost a recipe that I had using chorizo. For the life of me, I can't even remember what it was. I have looked through everything.

Anyway, does anyone out there have some good recipes? I have a pkg. in my fridge and can't figure out what I want to do with it.



All suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 10, 2007)

make a Spanish Omlette with some of it 

it`s also nice in cheese Mac and mashed potatoe.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 10, 2007)

While nearly any recipe calling for a spicy sausage will work with chorizo, your best bets will be with Spanish &/or Mexican dishes.  Do a websearch - you'll come up with tons of ideas.


----------



## QSis (Mar 10, 2007)

lyndalou, 

This is one on my list of things to make. Nice, lo-cal recipe. 

Chorizo Chicken Wings

Lee


----------



## auntdot (Mar 10, 2007)

A frittata (I never know where to put in the two 't's in that word) with potatoes, the churice, scallions, maybe a little bit of canned tomatoes, and your choice of spices.

Or take the chunked churice, fry (saute) with some sliced boiled taters (Yukon gold, red bliss), some onions, a splash of Worchesterrrrshireshire sauce, and serve with, or mixed with, scrambled eggs.

Sorry, but I have this egg thing going on in my head at the moment.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 10, 2007)

Cut some potatoes, chop some garlic, slice the chorizo, dice a few peppers....toss it all with olive oil and spanish paprika.  Roast it, uncovered in the oven till the potatoes are tender.

Sprinkle with sea salt and fresh pepper before you serve it....preferably with chicken or beef.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 10, 2007)

OK, got myself over the egg thing.

Beans, the stuff in the can, open.

Add some sugar, brown, white, or honey. Anything sweet will work.

A bit of mustard, Coleman's would be fine, or prepared mustard will do just dandy

This will defintely need a bit of acid so toss in some vinegar, cider, white or wine.

Now add in slices or dices of the sausage, fried (OK, suateed) a bit until they have a crust. Toss them into the mix with the onions you have been caramelizing (did I leave out that step?).

Now add in onions that have been diced to about 1/8 of an inch in size and cooked just a tad, just enough to take the bitterness out of them, but not the crunch, Or you can add sweet onions diced raw.

The apposition of caramelized onions and almost raw ones works well in this dish.

A bit of W-shire sauce (I always have problems spelling that) and a dash of hot sauce will finish it.

And serve. It is tasty. Just make sure you taste as you go along.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 11, 2007)

Click on this link and it will take you a page on Delia Smith's website with a number of recipes that use chorizo:

Site search from Delia Online


----------



## mateix (Mar 13, 2007)

*lentills with chorizo*

hi pardon to use spanish but it is the typical prision spanish dish
lentills,a carrot,an onion,and  fried tomatoe,you need also un clavo,laures
in water you enter lentills the carrot slice and onion with a clavo enter in the onionand a hoja de laurel,you must left to make them about 2 hours ,and 1/2 hour before to dish it you mix with fried tomatoe and salt,the toamtoe and the carrot give sugar taste
I hope it will help you,it is the dish of spanish prisons of Spain
jose


----------



## tsi88kid (Mar 13, 2007)

What about doing a spicy stir fry? Maybe with some noodles, peppers, hot sauce, a little beef stock and at the end throw in some cooked egg and potatoes.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi José, a clavo is a clove in English if you're talking about the spice, a nail if you're talking about the metal thing you use when woodworking.
An hoja de laurel is a bay leaf.


----------



## mateix (Mar 15, 2007)

*spanish migas*

hi pardon for my english becasue is too bad,spanish migas,well really these migas are toledanas.
you need bread baguette francaise or italian from yesterday
chorizo
garlic
oil
power peeper
the bread you make migas,migas are cuts of bread of 1/2 inch,and you wet it,wet only.
in a pan you join some oil with low fire,you join the garlic becasue the oil must taste to garlic,and after fry also some chorizo,too low because you need tha the oil has color red,tehn you join some power peeper,it gaves more color red to the oil,after you join the migas wet,how oil is low you don't feel the water in the oil,and move some times,and served hot.
you know than they are good make,when you note than they are wet inn,if the bread is dry are bad make.
it is a war dish,it is about the bad epoques,and gives problems of fat.Also is a dish ahrd to left,now there are a lot of people than love them,but....my father love the spanish migas.
jose


----------



## Lugaru (Mar 15, 2007)

And all that is if it's spanish or portugese chorizo. If it's Mexican chorizo (raw) I recomend crumbling it up in a pan and using it as the base for some great refried beans. 

For spanish chorizo I like buying a rolled up pie crust, frying chorizo rounds, dropping them into circiles cut out of the crust with some cheese and baking them for smokey, cheesey apetizers at a dinner party.


----------



## Candocook (Mar 15, 2007)

What Lugaru said. There are two kinds--one is Mexican and crumbly--needs to be cooked. The other is Spanish and is a sausage that you can cut in chunks and use in different ways. VERY different things.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 15, 2007)

Try subbing out half the ground beef with chorizo in a batch of chili.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Mar 15, 2007)

Instead of making spaghetti bolognese with the tradtional meatballs, chop up chorizo sausages and use instead


----------



## mish (Mar 15, 2007)

Hope I'm not too late to the Chorizo party. I would use the chorizo in place of any recipe calling for sausage. A few ideas:

Sausage sub - Chorizo, peppers, onions & cheese

Mexican pizza - Chorizo, red & green peppers, roasted garlic, cilantro & cheeeese

Lasagna - Chorizo, spinach, ricotta, roasted red peppers & jack cheese

Stuffed Peppers w a side of Spanish rice

And my fave - *Paella *

Williams-Sonoma | Recipes


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you all for the excellent suggestions. I will surely use some of them.

What a great site, help from all whenever you need it.


----------

